# Mit Schaufel u. Säge...



## Jobal (16. März 2004)

Wer hätte Bock ma nen paar Trails in Igb u. Umgebung mit Schaufel u. Säge  zu tunen? 
Net riesige North Shore Konstruktionen u. 3m doubles, sondern kleinere Stege basteln u. natürliche Anlieger un Drops ausbauen? Halt net zu auffällig, wer Lust hat mal posten.

So long, Jobal


----------



## Maui (16. März 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte Bock ma nen paar Trails in Igb u. Umgebung mit Schaufel u. Säge  zu tunen?
> Net riesige North Shore Konstruktionen u. 3m doubles, sondern kleinere Stege basteln u. natürliche Anlieger un Drops ausbauen? Halt net zu auffällig, wer Lust hat mal posten.
> 
> So long, Jobal



eh du müstest achn lang aufm bock sein 

da bringt nix mit der bauerei, hatten schon stress mit den männer mit hut und feder. wart erstmal ab was das mit dem vereinsfunpark wird und bis dahin schaufeln wir auf MOND.
da kannst mal an de start gehen und deinem F7 de rest geben.

cu maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte Bock ma nen paar Trails in Igb u. Umgebung mit Schaufel u. Säge  zu tunen?
> Net riesige North Shore Konstruktionen u. 3m doubles, sondern kleinere Stege basteln u. natürliche Anlieger un Drops ausbauen? Halt net zu auffällig, wer Lust hat mal posten.
> 
> So long, Jobal



Gerade entdeckt: DIE legale Alternative zu Säge und Schaufel !!! 

Garantiert Stressfrei und passt in jeden Rucksack!  

Grüße.


----------



## Jobal (17. März 2004)

Maui, Stress muss net sin, dar nur net zu auffällig wärn.

Gugg Dirs Schmetterlingspfädche in Kirkel an, min paar Brettern u. ner Schaufel könntste da nen Zuckertrail basteln.

O. Kahlenberg, die Abfahrt durche de Rinne, die eine Kuhle nen bißchen ausgegraben haste ne Rampe u. oben in die Rinne nen Drop, passt.

Sowas in der Art.

So long, Jobal


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Gugg Dirs Schmetterlingspfädche in Kirkel an, min paar Brettern u. ner Schaufel könntste da nen Zuckertrail basteln.



das isn witz, oder?

was würdest du am schmetterl. umgraben wollen bzw. was stört dich daran?


----------



## Moose (17. März 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das isn witz, oder?
> 
> was würdest du am schmetterl. umgraben wollen bzw. was stört dich daran?


Vielleicht schafft er den Pfad ohne Umbau nicht??


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2004)

am besten komplett zuasphaltieren.


----------



## Maui (17. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade entdeckt: DIE legale Alternative zu Säge und Schaufel !!!
> 
> Garantiert Stressfrei und passt in jeden Rucksack!
> 
> Grüße.



watt 33cm hoch, das ist eher was für euch.  

immer schön die füße stillhalten männer der CC fraktion.

is mir schon klar das man mit ein bisschen buddeln schon etwas mehr esprit in die bergab singletrails bekommt. aber gerade im umland IGB sollte wir uns da etwas beruhigen um dann später fett mitm catapilar einzufallen   
Wenn wir noch mehr alarm mit de vögel ähh vogel und wanderfreunde haben wollen dann nur zu. 
wart erstmal ab wie sich politisch der frühling entwickelt.
wär geil wenn anfang JUNI an der season opening paddy eine offizielle buddelgenehmigung vorliegt. mal sehen.

 

www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## Jobal (17. März 2004)

Nee, ihr Tranfunzeln, dat Euch die Fantasie zum Bauen fehlt iss klar...

@Maui, jibtes auf der MV schon details?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2004)

die frage war ernst gemeint: 

was würdest du am schmetterl. umgraben wollen bzw. was stört dich daran?


----------



## Maui (17. März 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ihr Tranfunzeln, dat Euch die Fantasie zum Bauen fehlt iss klar...
> 
> @Maui, jibtes auf der MV schon details?
> 
> Gruß Jobal



sagen wir es so, wenn gebastelt wird, fehlt dir dann die fantasie dir vorzustellen wie man da drüber kommt    

@ auf jeder MV gibts details, je mehr je besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (17. März 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> die frage war ernst gemeint:
> 
> was würdest du am schmetterl. umgraben wollen bzw. was stört dich daran?




zum Bleistift: die Stege nen bißchen ausbessern u. ausbauen, über den fetten querliegenden Stamm nen Brett zimmern (=kleiner Drop). Datselbe würd auch bei zwei Steinen weiter vorne gehen. Unten im Matschteil Richtung Felsenpfad, könnt man schaufeln u. nen Anlieger in die Wand basteln usw. Ganz unten wo man wieder auf die Forststraße kommt könnt man an den Felsen oberhalb was bauen usw.

Zufrieden?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Blingfisch (17. März 2004)

mädels, wenn was geschaufelt wird ises im wald drin und keiner weiss was davon  , oder es ist auf nem "normalen" waldweg und das maximum sind ein paar bretter die irgendwo drübergelegt wurden!
auf jeden fall können wir uns als verein solche späße nicht mehr erlauben!
(ich denke mal das liest jetzt kein forst-mensch  )
und bretter als kleine rampen oder drops irgendwohinzupappen is kein akt, wenns den oberjagdforstauseher stört wirds er schon weg machen und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken...

alle klarheiten sollten jetzt beseitigt sein 

denk ich

de blinge


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> wenns den oberjagdforstauseher stört wirds er schon weg machen und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken...



träum weiter. 

die wege sind schneller gesperrt, als du "northshore" sagen kannst.

mein tip: lass alles so, wie's is oder frag bikeaholic, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Lasst mir ja den Schmetterlingspfad wie er ist, wenn er momentan noch zu schwierig für euch ist, solltet Ihr vieleicht noch ein paar Trainingseinheiten in Bikeparks absolvieren, anstatt euch nur "Extrem Videos" anzuschauen... dann klappts auch irgendwann mit dem Schmetterlingspfad   

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. März 2004)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,
lasst den Wald so wie er ist!!!
Wir haben hier sowieso schon genug gegen Ignoranz und Betonköppe zu kämpfen!
Wenn Ihr was machen woll, dann nehmt Euch eine Säge und macht die Trails frei!
Aber Finger weg von baulichen Maßnahmen!
Das gibt nur Ärger! 
Unser Image muss besser werden!!


----------



## Blingfisch (18. März 2004)

@einheimischer

für wen is was zu schwer??

wer hat sich denn den helm zerbröselt?

de blinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (18. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer
> 
> für wen is was zu schwer??
> 
> ...



Jeder muß halt seine Grenze ausloten, und beim Einheimischen liegen sie verdamt hoch! Da kostet es immer gleich Material!


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder muß halt seine Grenze ausloten, und beim Einheimischen liegen sie verdamt hoch! Da kostet es immer gleich Material!


Da stimm ich absolut zu!
Schliesslich waren wir beide dabei als der Helm seinen Abschied genommen hat.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (18. März 2004)

juhuuu

endlich gibts wieder kindergarten!
geiles gebattle bidde! 

nene, das sin die frühlingsgefühle ich weiß...    

soulrider rulez!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer
> 
> für wen is was zu schwer??
> 
> ...



Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:







zu bewundern in Blingfischs Gallerie   

@Dj-Airstrike

Ausnahmsweise ein ernstgemeinter Tip, die korrekte Adresse lautet: www.total-normal.com nicht .de   

Grüße.


----------



## Blingfisch (18. März 2004)

jo, nur ich bin nicht derjenige welche!  

@pinökel:mach mit, das is lusdisch...

de blinge


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> jo, nur ich bin nicht derjenige welche!
> 
> @pinökel:mach mit, das is lusdisch...
> 
> de blinge



Echt nicht... Zitat Blingfisch:_"also so hoch war es nicht ungefähr 1,50-1,60m
die gabel war ne peak, bei der das steuerrohr gebrochen ist(bild bei kaputte teile) über dem auge mit 2 stichen genäht sonst alles in ordnung. waren halt 2 tage krankenhaus aufenthalt wegen gehirnerschütterung."_

Ebenfalls nach zu lesen in Blingfischs Gallerie.


----------



## leeqwar (18. März 2004)

vielleicht solltet ihr euch für eure webseite hilfe vom für geschwindigkeit gebauten exil-soulrider ein paar tipps geben lassen, bevor ihr sie grossartig veröffentlicht. da siehts ja noch unfertiger wie aufm mond aus...


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltet ihr euch für eure webseite hilfe vom für geschwindigkeit gebauten exil-soulrider ein paar tipps geben lassen, bevor ihr sie grossartig veröffentlicht. da siehts ja noch unfertiger wie aufm mond aus...



Nur dass es auf dem Mond noch matschig ist und nicht so sauber aussieht wie auf der Webpage der "bösen Jungs" (alles in weiss???) ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dass es auf dem Mond noch matschig ist und nicht so sauber aussieht wie auf der Webpage der "bösen Jungs" (alles in weiss???) ... .









_Ganz in Weiß mit einem Blumenstrauß, 
so siehst du in meinen schönsten Träumen aus. 
Ganz verliebt schaust du mich strahlend an, 
es gibt nichts mehr was uns beide trennen kann. 
Ganz in Weiß, so gehst du neben mir, 
und die Liebe lacht aus jedem Blick von dir, 
und dann reichst du mir die Hand 
und du siehst so glücklich aus, 
ganz in Weiß mit einem Blumenstrauß._


----------



## Blingfisch (19. März 2004)

is schon klar das ich fotos von nem freund in netz stellen kann, oder??
jeder von uns "bösen jungs" kann euch auch bestätigen das ichs nicht bin, aber wenn ihr dran glauben wollt, ich hindere euch nicht dran!

geht ihr euch die beine rasieren und stürtzt euch bei schotterabfahrten den kopf ein!

jedem das seine...

de blinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (19. März 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> is schon klar das ich fotos von nem freund in netz stellen kann, oder??
> jeder von uns "bösen jungs" kann euch auch bestätigen das ichs nicht bin, aber wenn ihr dran glauben wollt, ich hindere euch nicht dran!
> 
> geht ihr euch die beine rasieren und stürtzt euch bei schotterabfahrten den kopf ein!
> ...


Ja, gut, machen wir!
Dann spielt Ihr mal weiter mit Brettern und Schaufel im Wald damit die Trails für Euch auch fahrbar werden! 

Das war nicht so gemeint, wie es sich anhört - eigentlich seid Ihr ja ganz nett - aber auf so einen Kommentar muss man ja antworten.
Deinem Kumpel hätte es wohl gut getan, sich vorher den Kopf zu rasieren, denn dann läuft das Blut besser ab.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (19. März 2004)

> geht ihr euch die beine rasieren und stürtzt euch bei schotterabfahrten den kopf ein!



oho welch Worte.....
Hab mir mal eure Website angeschaut und wie Moose schon sagt weiße Seite für böse Jungs naja. Achso Termin heißt auf Englisch Dates und Verein Organization in eurem Fall eher Association dann passt das auch mit eurer Menüleiste. Und noch was, hier ist eure Anleitung, damit Ihr euch auch bei schlechtem Wetter austoben könnt sogar mit Dach.


----------



## Maui (19. März 2004)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> oho welch Worte.....
> Hab mir mal eure Website angeschaut und wie Moose schon sagt weiße Seite für böse Jungs naja. Achso Termin heißt auf Englisch Dates und Verein Organization in eurem Fall eher Association dann passt das auch mit eurer Menüleiste. Und noch was, hier ist eure Anleitung, damit Ihr euch auch bei schlechtem Wetter austoben könnt sogar mit Dach.



unsere menüleiste ist keine denn hier wird gebaut und man sieht nur ein paar verlinkte gifs'. moose scheint ja ein programmierguru und php freak zu sein, gerne lassen wir uns von seinem wissen inspirieren.   
ausserdem sind die schlagworte mulitkuli und wir lassen uns da nicht festlegen.
und natürlich sind wir alle lieb deswegen auch alles in Weiß.


----------



## Moose (19. März 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> unsere menüleiste ist keine denn hier wird gebaut und man sieht nur ein paar verlinkte gifs'. moose scheint ja ein programmierguru und php freak zu sein, gerne lassen wir uns von seinem wissen inspirieren.
> ausserdem sind die schlagworte mulitkuli und wir lassen uns da nicht festlegen.
> und natürlich sind wir alle lieb deswegen auch alles in Weiß.



Moose hat mit Computern nicht viel am Hut, außerdem ist Moose eine Frau.


----------



## leeqwar (19. März 2004)

habt ihr wieder so lange gemacht, bis einer heimläuft und heult... einheimischer schäm dich ! wenn der blinge sacht, dass er das auf dem bild nicht ist, kannst du ihm das ruhig glauben.

und: moose ist auf jeden fall einer von den typen, die nachts von sql-abfragen träumen, der haut euch ratz fatz eine fette datenbank um eure image-maps. 

ich würde vorschlagen die cc´ler bauen euch die seite. unter der bedingung, dass der komplette soulrider-ev ne freitagsrunde durchhält


----------



## Moose (19. März 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr wieder so lange gemacht, bis einer heimläuft und heult... einheimischer schäm dich ! wenn der blinge sacht, dass er das auf dem bild nicht ist, kannst du ihm das ruhig glauben.
> 
> und: moose ist auf jeden fall einer von den typen, die nachts von sql-abfragen träumen, der haut euch ratz fatz eine fette datenbank um eure image-maps.
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen die cc´ler bauen euch die seite. unter der bedingung, dass der komplette soulrider-ev ne freitagsrunde durchhält



Gute Idee!
Ich trau ein paar von den Jungs auch zu, dass sie bergauf fahren können. 
Eigentlich müssten sie sich auch noch alle die Beine rasieren, sich mit Elektrolyten begiessen sowie in einem kompletten Lycra-Anzug in grellem Pink vorfahren!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (19. März 2004)

@ einheimischer: danke!

@ soulrider: ich finds langsam echt lächerlich!     
vor allem bin ich soweit ich weiß der einzige der die cc fraktion   je in echt gesehen hat! un so schlimm sind se nit, ham halt nur ne andere auffassung vom biken! 

@ all: hier is de blinge!


----------



## CassandraComplx (19. März 2004)

Geil - endlich wieder ein Popcorn-Thread     
Will noch jemand welches ? oder vielleicht Nachos mit Salsa ?

Gruss
CassandraComplx *dersichpassendzumFrühlingsanfanggeradedieBeinerassiert*


----------



## dubbel (19. März 2004)

ich sag nur soviel: 

wer den schmetterlingstrail umgräbt, muss ohne sandmann ins bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (19. März 2004)

Also junx und mädels...
das geht ja hier zu wie früher in manchen foren..

1. den schmetterlingspfad würd ich bitte auch so lassen wie er ist, is doch nett und ausserdem wandern da ja auch noch n paar leute....und der förster..blahalt
2. Etwas ausbauen is doch keine schlechte idee, ich fahre gerne CC,aber stürz mich auch gerne mal  irgendwo runter oder springe in der weltgeschichte rum  ,jedoch sollte dann irgendwas ausgebaut werden wo keine fussgänger sind...
3. ich bin mit nen paar kumpels gerade sowas am machen ..n paar kleine tables..usw. auf nem abgelegenen platz (ne Bergenhalde)..is echt locker und für n bissl spaß neben dem fahren zu haben genau das richtige

..also seid nett zueinander


----------



## Maui (19. März 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Also junx und mädels...
> das geht ja hier zu wie früher in manchen foren..
> 
> 1. den schmetterlingspfad würd ich bitte auch so lassen wie er ist, is doch nett und ausserdem wandern da ja auch noch n paar leute....und der förster..blahalt
> ...



...hey wenn du punkt 3. ernst meinst geh doch mal mit uns radeln. da gehts nä(h)mlich noch um de fun  
Nächstes we treffen wir uns in SB und machen ein türchen.
Bring deine jungs mit. 
  
PS wir sind auch menschen


----------



## bikeburnz (19. März 2004)

jau warum nicht...hab aber dieses Wochenende für Samstag schon ne tour geplant..wenns wetter mitspielt...aber n andermal gerne


----------



## Blingfisch (19. März 2004)

nur geblubber...


----------



## Crazy Eddie (19. März 2004)

@cassandra: wie eklig bist du denn, beine nur zur kurze-hosen-zeit rasieren?   wenn dann richtig


----------



## Moose (20. März 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> @cassandra: wie eklig bist du denn, beine nur zur kurze-hosen-zeit rasieren?   wenn dann richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuiltForSpeed (20. März 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltet ihr euch für eure webseite hilfe vom für geschwindigkeit gebauten exil-soulrider ein paar tipps geben lassen, bevor ihr sie grossartig veröffentlicht.



Na klar. Bin schon involviert.
Datt wird schon. Besser die Domain zu früh als zu spät reserviert.  
Hoffe dass sich die Page in der nächsten Zeit macht und man wirklich was damit anfangen kann.
Vielleicht schon nächste Woche ...  
Verraten wird jetzt aber noch nix  

Greetz
"Der mit dem Maulwurf tanzt"


----------



## 1.Soulrider (20. März 2004)

Ich komme natürlich nicht mit meinem 223 von IGB nach Sb. gefahren um dann nochmal nach IGB zurück zu düsen, wo dann die Tour erst richtig los geht.
Also würde ich sagen wer mim Auto kommen will oder wer auch von IGB aus startet Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Burger-King.

Flo


----------



## Maui (20. März 2004)

1.Soulrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme natürlich nicht mit meinem 223 von IGB nach Sb. gefahren um dann nochmal nach IGB zurück zu düsen, wo dann die Tour erst richtig los geht.
> Also würde ich sagen wer mim Auto kommen will oder wer auch von IGB aus startet Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Burger-King.
> 
> Flo



ich würd sagen treffen um 14:00 in SB, muss ja erstmal ausschlafen, dann düsen nach igb, treffen uns dann meinetwegen am MAC Doof so 14:45
aloha
MAUI


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (20. März 2004)

geilgeilgeil,

ich freu mich schon aufn kahleberg!

p.s. mein tomac is auch wider da, ganz in alu natur!

cu felix


----------



## Moose (20. März 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> geilgeilgeil,
> 
> ich freu mich schon aufn kahleberg!
> 
> ...


Wart Ihr eigentlich mal im Steinbruch bei Fechingen? Denke da oft an Euch, weil man da nicht mehr viel "bauen" muss um Spass zu haben.


----------



## Maui (20. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wart Ihr eigentlich mal im Steinbruch bei Fechingen? Denke da oft an Euch, weil man da nicht mehr viel "bauen" muss um Spass zu haben.



jo, da sind wir schön öfters rumgezockelt, is aber schon ne weile her.
morgen gehts erst mal gemütlich auf türchen. 
das vorletzte mal mit 2,1' und klickies die fliegen dann in die winterkiste.
hab schon ärger genug deswegen gehabt.


----------



## Moose (20. März 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> jo, da sind wir schön öfters rumgezockelt, is aber schon ne weile her.
> morgen gehts erst mal gemütlich auf türchen.
> das vorletzte mal mit 2,1' und klickies die fliegen dann in die winterkiste.
> hab schon ärger genug deswegen gehabt.


Na dann viel Spass!
Ich lass die Klickies dran und fahre das ganze Jahr 2,3' ... .


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2004)

@builtforspeed: na dann kann das ja nur was mit eurer site werden   
meld dich doch mal, wenn du noch mal im land bist. schon lang nix mehr von dir gehört. man könnte mittags durch die wälder und abends um die häuser ziehen


----------



## Maui (21. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass!
> Ich lass die Klickies dran und fahre das ganze Jahr 2,3' ... .



... und ich will mich wieder frei fühlen und deswegen gibts tatzen und kuschelige 2,7'


----------



## 1.Soulrider (22. März 2004)

Ich werde mal noch de Salva anhauen und mit ihm etwas früher an den Start gehen um noch Fotos für unsere Party zu machen. Wer bock hat, kann sich ja anschliesen.
@Dj-Airstrike: Hela-gab und das double Z an der Mess Realschule in der Stadt.
@ccler: Keine Angst, wir fangen nicht an eure cc Strecken aus zu bauen. Haben keine Zeit denn die Bike Park Saison www.mtb-fun-park.de fängt an und dann sind wir am We. eh auf Tour.
@Maui: Wie war es noch in der Garage? Wir waren noch bis 4:30Uhr im Mono.
@Max: Denk dran, das ich noch mit deinem Vater sprechen muss.
@Schmeidiiii: Komm mal ausem Arsch, was macht der Kassenstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (22. März 2004)

1.Soulrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mal noch de Salva anhauen und mit ihm etwas früher an den Start gehen um noch Fotos für unsere Party zu machen. Wer bock hat, kann sich ja anschliesen.
> @Dj-Airstrike: Hela-gab und das double Z an der Mess Realschule in der Stadt.
> @ccler: Keine Angst, wir fangen nicht an eure cc Strecken aus zu bauen. Haben keine Zeit denn die Bike Park Saison www.mtb-fun-park.de fängt an und dann sind wir am We. eh auf Tour.
> @Maui: Wie war es noch in der Garage? Wir waren noch bis 4:30Uhr im Mono.
> ...



waren bis 5:30 in der garage 
@ vielleicht bringt der MAX mal deinen Dad mit, dann kann er life die news berichten
@schmeidi bringt die auszüge mit und richtet ein online konto ein, oh je   

WAR geil gestern, hoff der schmeidi hat noch bock auf biken


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (22. März 2004)

gestern war heftig, aber de schmeidi lebt noch, hab eben mit ihm gefonst!
aber ich glaub, der fährt ab sofort nur noch discogolf   

@ flo: hela gap eher nit, weiß nit, ob ich son bock drauf habe mim nicolai tomac muß ja noch lackiert un aufgebaut werden! und nochwas, sach deinen jungs (salva etc.) sie solle mal in de alertbird gucken un voten! 

cu felix


----------



## Maui (22. März 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> gestern war heftig, aber de schmeidi lebt noch, hab eben mit ihm gefonst!
> aber ich glaub, der fährt ab sofort nur noch discogolf
> 
> @ flo: hela gap eher nit, weiß nit, ob ich son bock drauf habe mim nicolai tomac muß ja noch lackiert un aufgebaut werden! und nochwas, sach deinen jungs (salva etc.) sie solle mal in de alertbird gucken un voten!
> ...



[email protected]  ei deine eingeladenen KOllegen sind da nicht besser. mehr druck bidde


----------



## Freeridedragon (22. März 2004)

Tach alle zusammen

Was is denn mit dem Schmeidi passiert?


----------



## appollo (22. März 2004)

hi alle zusammen!
hab das thema erst jetz gesehen sonst hätt ich ja schon früher meine meinung abgegeben 

wieso ism schmeidi noch was passiert in fronkreich  *peinlich* hoffentlich ham ihn keine anwohner gesehen  ne, is ja nix ernsthaftes, oder?? wollen ma jo nit hoffen...

@bikeburnz: du meinst doch nich etwa der mond in sbr/rodenhof, oder?? wenn du hier von tables berrichtest... weiß aber nicht was dein bike auf tables verloren hat     

@maui: was wilsten du erst so spät losfahren?? dann ham ma jo nix mehr vom tag! und wenn ihr dann auch noch von sb nach ingbert duddeln wollt, dann fahren wa höchstens noxh im dunkeln, so wie ich das jetz mal verstanden hab  
also mir gefällt das um 14.00 in ingbert wesentlich better... 
oder meinste um 14.45 in ingbert MC doof? das ging noch.

@flo: mein vater ruft dich dann im laufe der woche an.

@jobal: kenn ich dich überhaupt? ich würd jetz aber eher auf nächstes jahr warten und DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!!!    

ich glaub das wars....

ciao max!

PS: @ björn: mach doch mal endlich deine schwule playboy signatur do weg!!


----------



## bikeburnz (22. März 2004)

[@bikeburnz: du meinst doch nich etwa der mond in sbr/rodenhof, oder?? wenn du hier von tables berrichtest... weiß aber nicht was dein bike auf tables verloren hat     

nee da mein ich nen anderen.. 
aber zum jumpen brauch man nit unbedingt n big hit o.ä. so lange es hält
..nee im ernst mach ja auch keine Monsterdrops oder so..taste mich da erst ran..


----------



## Jobal (23. März 2004)

[
@jobal: kenn ich dich überhaupt? ich würd jetz aber eher auf nächstes jahr warten und DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!!!    

D[/QUOTE]

Keine Ahnung, warste am Sonntag mit dabei???? Ansonsten eher net...

Nochmal, es geht net darum nen 5m hohen Double mitten aufm Weg zu shapen, sondern nen paar kleinere Sachen am Wegrand zu bauen. 

So long, Jobal


----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

tach zusammen

[email protected] nee der schmeidi war nur um etwa 5kg zu schwer und 10 kettenblätter zu wenig. das war ein bissi anstrengend für ihn. aber das wird noch.

[email protected] Problem ist das einige von uns aufne geburtztagspaddy gehen und wir da auch den schönen geschöpfen des planeten huldigen müssen und es sehr wahrscheinlich ist das wir erst zu Vogelzwitscherzeiten in die Kiste kommen. Ausserdem werden wir am Kahlenberg keine 3 stunden hoch und runter duddeln. nach max 2h is da schicht.

[email protected] wo warst du ?


----------



## bikeburnz (23. März 2004)

@ maui war mim kumpel n bissl locker fahren an der netzbach/Rußhüüte und so... aber am samstag komm ich vielleicht mit..wollt aber eigentlich da auf die bike messe nach vk..
muß mal gugge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

@bikeburnz: samstag is nur vereinseeting in der garage und da willste glaub ich nich hin... die runde in ingbert is erst sonntag wenn du die gemeint hast.

gruß max -.-


----------



## Maui (23. März 2004)

Hab unter

last-minute-biken

einen termin angelegt

guggst du 
>>> hier eintragen <<<< 

da stehn auch alle infos.

Kannst nadierlich auch gern am Samstag um 16 uhr in de garage kommen, aber gebiket wird sonntag.
cu MAUI


----------



## bikeburnz (23. März 2004)

lol
meinte ja auch den sonntag.....


----------



## appollo (23. März 2004)

was schreibste dann mind. 5 x samstag...   
habt ihr alle jetz für SAMSTAG GEPOSTET?? wenn nich dann macht mal wie maui schon sagt...
und ladet euch mal die neuen "richtlinien", wie felix sie nennt,   hoch!!
dann wär ja alles gecheckt...

ciao max!


----------

